# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  jak chudnąć bez efektu jojo?

## Yerechia

Witam, chciałabym zasięgnąć porady a mianowicie- jak schudnąć dość efektywnie tak, żeby nie "dopadł" mnie w późniejszym czasie efekt "jojo"?

----------


## Judaszowa121

Sama borykałam się z problemem nadwagi. Jednak znalazłam w walce z zbędnymi kilogramami prawdziwego "sojusznika". NOPALIN firmy CaliVita to preparat zawierający nopal - roślinę , która zawiera duże ilości witamin, składników mineralnych oraz błonnika. A jak wiadomo błonnik odgrywa bardzo ważną rolę w prawidłowym funkcjonowaniu przewodu pokarmowego. "Zabija" on uczucie głodu, a przy czym jest zdrowy. Dlatego też jest on podstawowym składnikiem każdej diety.
 Po zastosowaniu "Nopalinu" miałam mniejszy apetyt, częściej również chodziłam do łazienki (zwiększa on bowiem wypróżnienie), dzięki czemu pozbywałam się trujących toksyn. A co najważniejsze nie byłam ani zmęczona czy senna. Czułam się tak jak zwykle, a kilogramy uciekały. Czyli w sumie czułam się lepiej 
 Opakowanie zawiera aż 200 tabletek, co pozwala na długotrwałą kurację, a co za tym idzie jest ona skuteczniejsza.
 "Nopalin" w przeciwieństwie do innych produktów jest zdrowy dla naszego organizmu, nie wyniszcza go. Ba, on dostarcza mu jeszcze dodatkowych witamin i niezbędnych składników. Także myślę, że już wiecie jak radzić sobie z nadwagą.

----------


## Edyta M

Najlepiej odchudzać się mądrze (na zawsze zmienić złe nawyki żywieniowe i zapomnieć o szybkim
odchudzaniu czy o dietach cud - wtedy efekty będą długotrwałe). Myślę, że dobrze jest przeczytać jakiś
poradnik na temat zdrowego odżywiania, bo informacje w internecie nie zawsze są uporządkowane i wiarygodne.

----------


## malakostka

Cześć,

ja borykałam się z podobnym problemem. Stosowałam różne diety, ale wracałam do poprzedniej wagi- był Dukan, czy nawet dieta Kapuściana... W końcu stwierdziłam, że sama sobie z tym nie poradzę i skorzystałam z rady profesjonalistów. Dietetyczka z vivalavita pomogła mi rozwiązać ten problem. Naprawdę polecam wszystkim skorzystanie z ich usług :Wink:  Przy okazji nauczyłam się regularności i co ciekawe, moje umiejętności kulinarne skoczyły w górę :Smile: 


kostka

----------


## Dorotapa

ja stosuje diete montignaca (mm). chudnie sie pieknie, je prawie wszystko w kazdych ilosciach. ale trzeba sie liczyc tak jak w kazdej diecie ze wracajac do starych nawykow zywieniowych wraca sie tez do wagi. wiec ja sie pozegnalam z laczeniem miesa z ziemniakami, bialym pieczywem i wszedobylskim cukrem. efekt? 3 kg w 1,5mc przy srednim przestrzeganiu zalecen (z 59kg na 56) a moj facet 10kg (ze 100 na 90)

----------


## Yerechia

_Najlepiej odchudzać się mądrze (na zawsze zmienić złe nawyki żywieniowe i zapomnieć o szybkim_
No właśnie z tymi nawykami jest tak, iż ciężko jest je wyeliminować, bowiem są silniejsze niż człowiek myśli :Smile:  Co do diet cud także zawsze nastawiona jestem na nie sceptycznie, gdyż jeśli wziąć pod uwagę czas-okres trwania, to potrzeba na to sporo czasu, żeby coś było skuteczne.

----------


## Yerechia

_Cześć,

ja borykałam się z podobnym problemem. Stosowałam różne diety, ale wracałam do poprzedniej wagi- był Dukan, czy nawet dieta Kapuściana... W końcu stwierdziłam, że sama sobie z tym nie poradzę i skorzystałam z rady profesjonalistów. Dietetyczka z vivalavita pomogła mi rozwiązać ten problem. Naprawdę polecam wszystkim skorzystanie z ich usług Przy okazji nauczyłam się regularności i co ciekawe, moje umiejętności kulinarne skoczyły w górę


kostka_ 

O dukanie co nie co czytałam sobie parę artykułów swego czasu - głównie te, które znalazłam na internecie podczas wyszukiwania ich. Myślałam też o osobistym dietetyku oraz o odwiedzeniu go, ale póki co niestety jest to coś drogiego jak dla mojej osoby, a dzisiaj ciężko jest z pieniędzmi, a to niestety byłby taki dodatkowy wydatek w codziennym budżecie :Frown:

----------


## malakostka

Cześć,

ja schudłam z 62 kg do 55 kg,czyli tak jak chciałam od lutego tego roku :Wink:  A więc w ciągu pół roku zrzuciłam 7 kg, średnio 1,2 kg na miesiąc, więc dieta nie była forsująca, nazwałabym to raczej zmiana nawyków żywieniowych, bo o to mi właśnie chodziło :Wink:  


kostka

----------


## milmar

Najpewniejszym sposobem na uzyskanie idealnej wagi i lepszego samopoczucia jest indywidualny, dostosowany do Twoich potrzeb plan inteligentnego Odżywiania wraz z wsparciem Konsultanta WEELLNESS. Z nim osiągniesz swoją najlepszą możliwą formę. Ja skorzystałam z takiej porady i jestem zadowolona i z tych produktów.Dzięki temu schudłam przez dwa miesiące 8kg,bez większego głodowania,bez specjalnych ćwiczeń.Ta dieta i ich produkty pomogły mi w tym.

----------


## Yerechia

do : malakostka - to imponujące rezultaty jak na taki okres czasu, hmm ani razu efekt "jojo" Cię nie spotkał w czasie stosowania tej diety? Aż sama bym sprawdziła, hmm poczytam jeszcze dokładnie coś sobie w tym temacie, ale to już jutro, bowiem teraz już zrobiło się zbyt szybko późno, a nocy coraz mniej do snu :Wink:  

pozdrawiam! :Smile:

----------


## Georginia

Moim zdaniem przed efektem jojo chroni zdrowa dieta i racjonalne odchudzanie, raczej powolne, ubytek masy rzędu 1 kg tygodniowo to moim zdaniem dobry sposób.

----------


## logga

Długotrwała zmiana nawyków żywieniowych to podstawa. Można zacząć od małych kroczków - np. zmiana tłuszczów zwierzęcych na oleje roślinne (i oczywiście ograniczenie ich ilości - 2 łyżki oleju dziennie pokrywają całkowicie zapotrzebowanie na omega-3), rezygnacja z białej mąki na rzecz razowej, ryż zamiast ziemniaków jako dodatek do obiadu. No i mniejsze porcje  :Smile:

----------


## Czarnulka

Mi całkiem skutecznie w uniknięciu efektu jojo pomogły suplementy diety Vitatabs. Oczywiście podczas odchudzania bardzo wiele uwagi poświęciłam odpowiedniej diecie i ćwiczeniom, ale po zrzuceniu kilku kilogramów, przez kilka tygodni stosowałam już tylko Vitatabsy i waga utrzymała się na odpowiadającym mi poziomie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Trzeba zrozumieć jedną rzecz..chudnięcie to efekt uboczny a nie cel...celem winno być przejście na zdrowy tryb życia...wyeliminowanie przetworzonej żywności..co za tym idzie frytek kebabów mc donaldów kfc ale i takich rzeczy jak margaryn, wędlin, serków typu almette filadelfia i tak dalej że nie wspomnę już o odejściu od cukru . Przede wszystkim zacząć zdrowo się odżywiać i zmienić nawyki które wpajano nam od dzieciństwa...wiem co mówię bo jestem 45 kg po..odstawiłąm chleb nie jem makaronu, ryżu ale mile widziane są słodkie ziemniaki ale od czasu do czasu ...dieta to temat bez dna nie jestem entuzjastą żadnej diety, a zdrowego rozsądku....podejście do diety konkretnych dietetyków dla mnie zawsze są lekko wypaczone po mojemu jedz wszystko ale z umiarem jednak uwierzcie mi że cały problem nie w diecie a w naszej głowie...bo co jeść i jak jeść...moja dieta to przede wszystkim białka i tłuszcze a węglowodany jedynie z warzyw i owoców ale tych wystrzegam się bowiem podnoszą produkcję insuliny co za tem idzie poczucie głodu....trening wyeliminowal celulit i nadał ciału sprężystość bez wydawania kasy na drogie kremy , balsamy itp...życzę powodzenia wszystkim...przejdź na zdrową stronę zycia... :Wink: dobra dieta to nie ta na któej jesteś głodna a ta na której już więcej zjeść nie możesz...a po posiłku nie masz chęci spać tylko pędzisz dalej bo wiesz że świat czeka na ciebie

----------


## malakostka

Cześć,

witam ponownie :Wink:  Jak juz wspoimnałam korzystałam z porad dietetyka i nie żałuję. Zgadzam się, że ważne jest przede wszystkim zmienic nawyki żywieniowe, by po powrocie z diety na "normalne zywienie" nie miec do czynienia z efektem jojo. Co do cukrów warzyw i owoców, uważam, że organizm potrzebuje każdego składnika odżywczego. Cukry to węglowodany, potrzebne to wytworzenia energii przez nasz organizm. Dietetyk naprowadził mnie na "właściwy" tor. Każdy z nas jest inny :Wink:  U mnie się sprawdziło więc polecam każdemu ten sposób :Wink: 

malakostka

----------


## oko1wita

Ja mam jedną i sprawdzoną metodę, należy więcej energii spalać niż się dostarcza do organizmu. Czyli w skrócie mniej jeść, lub więcej się ruszać, lub mniej jeść i więcej się ruszać. Taka moja cud dieta  :Smile:

----------


## Yerechia

Witam, trochę mnie tutaj nie było, ale niestety dopadło mnie "beznecie" jak to zwią :Wink:  

do: malakostka- spróbowałam porad tego dietetyka z vivalavita.pl jakoś tydzień temu, jeszcze przed moim wyjazdem na urlop. Podoba mi się, że układana jest taka dieta, indywidualnie, pod kątem zamiłowań, że tak napiszę "kulinarnych" tego co lubimy jeść, a czego nie mamy w swoim jadłospisie. Korzystam póki co z darmowego miesiąca, a póki co nie narzekam, chociaż nie powiem, ale ciężko było mi się na początku przestawić, a to może z racji tego, że słodkie kusi :Wink:

----------


## Yerechia

> Ja mam jedną i sprawdzoną metodę, należy więcej energii spalać niż się dostarcza do organizmu. Czyli w skrócie mniej jeść, lub więcej się ruszać, lub mniej jeść i więcej się ruszać. Taka moja cud dieta


Oczywiście przez ten czas również ćwiczenia wkomponowałam sobie w stosowanie mojej diety, o której pisałam. Naturalnie praca nie sprzyja nigdy odchudzaniu, ale dobra dieta zawsze czyni cuda :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Radzę skorzystać ze wspaniałej diety strukturalnej dr Bardadyna. Jesz i chudniesz. Dieta składa się z samych najlepszych produktów, a w połączeniu z ćwiczeniami można osiągnąć rewelacyjne efekty bez obciążenia dla organizmu. Więcej informacji o diecie można znaleźć na stronie: www.dietastrukturalna.pl

----------


## malakostka

> Witam, trochę mnie tutaj nie było, ale niestety dopadło mnie "beznecie" jak to zwią 
> 
> do: malakostka- spróbowałam porad tego dietetyka z vivalavita.pl jakoś tydzień temu, jeszcze przed moim wyjazdem na urlop. Podoba mi się, że układana jest taka dieta, indywidualnie, pod kątem zamiłowań, że tak napiszę "kulinarnych" tego co lubimy jeść, a czego nie mamy w swoim jadłospisie. Korzystam póki co z darmowego miesiąca, a póki co nie narzekam, chociaż nie powiem, ale ciężko było mi się na początku przestawić, a to może z racji tego, że słodkie kusi


Yerechia, fajnie że Ci się podoba. Sama jestem bardzo zadowolona, dodatkowo fajne jest to że możesz pytać dietetyka, a on CI podpowie co i jak :Wink:  Oczywiście wykorzystywałam tą możliwość. Wogóle mają fajną bazę przepisów, nie wiem czy zauważyłaś:P W razie słodkości myslę, że spokojnie można dopytać dietetyka, czy np możesz zamienić przekąskę X na jakieś inne, ja znalazłam tam fajny przepis na dietetyczne lody truskawkowe :Wink: 
malakostka

----------


## malakostka

Witam ponownie,
chciałam się dowiedzieć jak idzie walka z kilogramami? Skorzystałaś z rady? Moja dieta przebiega całkiem całkiem- już ponad 5 kilogramów mniej. Jeszcze 5 mi zostało do zrzucenia, a więc połowa już za mną. Znalazłam parę fajnych przepisów na ich stronce. 
Po powrocie z wakacji trochę sie rozleniwiłam, ale najważniejsze się nie poddawać.
malakostka

----------


## Joanna Chudzicka

Witam serdecznie,

Odchudzanie powinno być procesem długotrwałym i stopniowym. Efekt jojo dotyka większości osób, które tracą na wadze zbyt szybko. Głodówki czy bardzo restrykcyjne diety znacznie zwiększają ryzyko przytycia po zakończeniu ich stosowania. Kluczowym elementem skutecznej utraty nadmiernej masy ciała jest powolne, ale systematyczne spalanie tkanki tłuszczowej. Zaleca się schudnięcie 4-5 kilogramów w ciągu miesiąca. Jeżeli osoba odchudzająca się traci więcej, znaczy to, że dieta jest zbyt restrykcyjna. Najlepszym rozwiązaniem są indywidualne jadłospisy, biorące pod uwagę dokładne zapotrzebowanie kaloryczne danej osoby.

----------


## mal_winka

przede wszystkim trzeba racjonalnie się odżywiać, nie zaszkodzą również różne zabiegi i preparaty ujędrniające - więcej informacji na ten temat znajdziesz np. na stronie http://www.feelbeauty.eu/ - jest to sprawdzony portal medyczny, gdzie znajduje się wiele artykułów na temat korygowania i pielęgnacji ciała - polecam!

----------


## malakostka

Ad Joanna Chudzicka,

dokładnie zgadzam się z Pani wypowiedzią, stawiam na działania długofalowe, a nie krótkotrwałe i szybkie efekty. Dlatego zdecydowałam się na całkowitą przebudowę mojego jadłospisu. ponadto oczywiście indywidualny dobór też ma duże znaczenie.
Trzymajcie za mnie kciuki :Wink: 
malakostka

----------


## Yerechia

> Yerechia, fajnie że Ci się podoba. Sama jestem bardzo zadowolona, dodatkowo fajne jest to że możesz pytać dietetyka, a on CI podpowie co i jak Oczywiście wykorzystywałam tą możliwość. Wogóle mają fajną bazę przepisów, nie wiem czy zauważyłaś:P W razie słodkości myslę, że spokojnie można dopytać dietetyka, czy np możesz zamienić przekąskę X na jakieś inne, ja znalazłam tam fajny przepis na dietetyczne lody truskawkowe
> malakostka


Hej mala :Wink: 
Dokładnie tak, właśnie te "zmiany" produktu X na Y etc. mi się najbardziej podobają, każdy z nas bywa przecież niejadkiem a tak jak jest pokazane na www.vivalavita.pl - można sobie ustawić coś według swoich własnych i osobistych zamiłowań do jedzenia. Swoją drogą - dobrze, że lody nie tuczą :Wink:

----------


## Yerechia

> Witam ponownie,
> chciałam się dowiedzieć jak idzie walka z kilogramami? Skorzystałaś z rady? Moja dieta przebiega całkiem całkiem- już ponad 5 kilogramów mniej. Jeszcze 5 mi zostało do zrzucenia, a więc połowa już za mną. Znalazłam parę fajnych przepisów na ich stronce. 
> Po powrocie z wakacji trochę sie rozleniwiłam, ale najważniejsze się nie poddawać.
> malakostka


Tak, są postępy i póki co jest OK :Wink:  Nie zapeszam, ale także nie mówię sobie "dość" póki co. Nie jest to także zbyt szybkie tracenie na wadze, z uwagi na to, że obawiam się, że efekt jojo zbyt szybko zapukałby do moich drzwi...Indywidualnie dobrana dieta, kontrola dietetyka to podstawa, a jeszcze jeśli samemu można sobie dobrać to co się zazwyczaj je, to całość jest nadmiar piękna :Wink: 

pozdrawiam! :Smile:

----------


## bialadama

Ja byłam na diecie od Dietetyka, 1200 kcal. Byłam u Niego osobiście, zapłaciłam kupę kasy... Fakt faktem schudłam na niej 8 kg. Ale przytyłam później 16... ;/ Próbowałam też innych sposobów... Jakieś herbatki, plastry, urządzenia do zwalczania tłuszczu itp itd. Boże jaka to była katorga... Aż kiedyś Mama przywiozła mi ze Szwecji tabletki ForeverSlim. Nie wierzyłam w nie... Miałam takie samo nastawienie jak Ty teraz... Pomyślałam, że tabletki jak każde... Naciąganie ludzi i tyle, ale juz bylam taka gruba ze pomyslalam ze i tak nie mam nic do stracenia . Po 2 miesiącach schudłam 16 kg. Już je odstawiłam. Efektu jojo brak  :Smile:  Cieszę się strasznie, że udało mi się schudnąć. Nie zawsze warto oceniać wszystko stereotypowo  :Smile:

----------


## olka1545

Ja po dietach tylko się rozchorowałam i tyle było z tego. BialaDama ja również brałam te tabletki. Są świetne. Zrzuciłam 20 kg  :Smile:  Oczywiście najpierw udałam się z Nimi do lekarza, żeby sie upewnić czy są bezpieczne  :Smile:  Trochę ciężko jest je jeszcze dostać u Nas ale dla chcącego nic trudnego ;p

----------


## Joanna Chudzicka

> Ja byłam na diecie od Dietetyka, 1200 kcal. Byłam u Niego osobiście, zapłaciłam kupę kasy... Fakt faktem schudłam na niej 8 kg. Ale przytyłam później 16... ;/


Być może problem polegał na tym, że wizyty u dietetyka skończyły się tylko na jedzeniu według ustalonych przez niego jadłospisów. Tymczasem równie ważna jest nauka zdrowych nawyków żywieniowych, które pomagają utrzymać nową masę ciała przez dłuższy czas. Same schudnięcie to niestety tylko połowa sukcesu.

----------


## malakostka

Zgadzam się, często po zakończeniu samej diety wraca się do poprzednich nawyków żywieniowych. Co jest dobrą droga do efektu jo-jo. Dlatego uważam że powinno się działać długofalowo, tzn zmienić nawyki żywieniowe na dłużej.
Moja dieta idzie ok, także trzymacjie kciuki :Wink: 
malakostka

----------


## Yerechia

Hmm dobry temat

----------


## Yerechia

> Być może problem polegał na tym, że wizyty u dietetyka skończyły się tylko na jedzeniu według ustalonych przez niego jadłospisów. Tymczasem równie ważna jest nauka zdrowych nawyków żywieniowych, które pomagają utrzymać nową masę ciała przez dłuższy czas. Same schudnięcie to niestety tylko połowa sukcesu.


Dokładnie tak, zgadzam się w pełni...najgorsze są zawsze te chwile słabości oraz "tylko jedno" ciastko...."raz nie zaszkodzi"...pizaa, etc. A jeśli już stosować dietę to pełną parą. Inaczej nie ma to sensu. Oczywiście wspomagać się należy cały czas ćwiczeniami :Wink:

----------


## AnnaKŁOS

__________________________________________________  _________________________
ODCHUDZANIE  PRZY NADWADZE  /  CHOROBACH  SERCA: INTELIGENTNE, TAKIE POLECAM.  :Wink:  *****  

1. Jemy niskotłuszczowo czyli: 
*INDEKS  ŻYWIENIOWY  TJ. IŻ  PRODUKTU.*  

2. Niskowęglowodanowo, a zatem: 
* NISKIE  WĘGLOWODANY  TJ. DO  26%  WZROSTU.*  

3. Puenta to tabele:
* IŻ  PRODUKTU.*  

P. S. Realizując klasyfikację IŻ, organizm sam wykorzystuje złogi trójglicerydów w żyłach, oczyszczając je. Zwyczajne biologiczne reakcje, które równocześnie eliminują miażdżycę i nadciśnienie, a także cukrzycę typu 2. 

4. Wykluczamy jednak z diety tzw:
*WYSOKIE  WĘGLOWODANY  TJ. OD 26,01% WZROSTU.* 

__________________________________________________  _________________________

----------

